# Vintage aircraft clock on the desktop!



## melak (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, I found some great stuff on e-bay. It is worth to check them out.
There are selling from the WWII era. I have bought the hamilton, it looks really cool.

Melak


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2007)

Melak - you're a spamming idiot. Take your clock and shove it up your @ss.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 12, 2007)

Melak, I think he's saying he doesn't want your clock. Just in case there's any confusion.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2007)

"doctor doctor I think I'm a clock but I only keep saying tick" 
"never mind we have ways of making you tock" 
sod off melak


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2007)

You can always have a good laugh at these.


----------

